# Al Ain ???



## pictz (May 6, 2012)

Hi,

I need to get some opinion on Al Ain. I've been living in Dubai for 5 years and now my husband may be relocated to Al Ain. I'm a bit worried about the move because I feel that the city has not much to do, so I would appreciate any feedback from people living there. 


Thank you.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

I've been here for 3years and I find it easy to occupy myself - there are loads of things to do. However I know of others who are in a different age group with different interests and they are bored!
(I am in my 40s and do offroad driving, love adventure and exploring, and enjoy getting to know the local culture.)


----------



## pictz (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info!. I was thinking it would be like that. I'm in my early 30's, and I like to have a good variety of activities and places to go. I guess I'll end up visiting Dubai or Abu Dhabi very often .

The good thing is that I'll have the chance to practice more my arabic and get more "emiratized." I know a lot about the local culture but from being in Dubai I don't feel that I'm living it.


----------



## BobToms (May 10, 2012)

pictz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to get some opinion on Al Ain. I've been living in Dubai for 5 years and now my husband may be relocated to Al Ain. I'm a bit worried about the move because I feel that the city has not much to do, so I would appreciate any feedback from people living there.
> 
> ...


There's plenty to do if you enjoy sport and social life. Al Ain is far more close knit than AD & Dubai, so you can make good friends rather than people who you'll rarely see again. True, you won't often find swanky events, but you can still dress in your best from time to time. The Al Ain Shooting, Equestrian, Golf and Rugby venue is a good place to go (especially the golf and rugby clubs). You can also take part in pub quizzes three nights a week midweek. There are bound to be more high brow activities in other places, but as I like the simpler things in life, I haven't looked for them. Hotels for entertainment and good dining are the Hilton, the Danat (both with good swimming pools), the City Seasons and the Ayla (a little quiet those last two, not doubt good buffets though). Jabal Hafeet is the local mountain (with a good view of Al Ain) and there's a hotel near the top too.


----------



## ehop (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info re: Al Ain. My husband is moving there this August from the states and we've been trying to find out as must as we can about the region. I think it will be a slower pace for us as well but we look forward to being more immersed in the culture and then Dubia isn't too far away.


----------



## pictz (May 6, 2012)

BobToms said:


> There's plenty to do if you enjoy sport and social life. Al Ain is far more close knit than AD & Dubai, so you can make good friends rather than people who you'll rarely see again. True, you won't often find swanky events, but you can still dress in your best from time to time. The Al Ain Shooting, Equestrian, Golf and Rugby venue is a good place to go (especially the golf and rugby clubs). You can also take part in pub quizzes three nights a week midweek. There are bound to be more high brow activities in other places, but as I like the simpler things in life, I haven't looked for them. Hotels for entertainment and good dining are the Hilton, the Danat (both with good swimming pools), the City Seasons and the Ayla (a little quiet those last two, not doubt good buffets though). Jabal Hafeet is the local mountain (with a good view of Al Ain) and there's a hotel near the top too.


Thank you very much for the info!!!! It's good to know that there is more community feeling than in Dubai .


----------



## Blacksburg (Jun 13, 2012)

I have not lived in Al Ain, or the Emirates, for that matter, to offer much help, but I HATE Abu Dhabi or Dubai. They are too big, traffic is a pain, and they are too westernized/full of expats. Al Ain is a wonderful city, but it is much more conservative than AD or D. There are clubs, as mentioned above, such as the Rugby club and they are a wonderful place to meet other westerners. AA is close enough to AD and D to go for day trips. AD 100 mins, D 75 mins.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Blacksburg said:


> I have not lived in Al Ain, or the Emirates, for that matter, to offer much help, but I HATE Abu Dhabi or Dubai. They are too big, traffic is a pain, and they are too westernized/full of expats. Al Ain is a wonderful city, but it is much more conservative than AD or D. There are clubs, as mentioned above, such as the Rugby club and they are a wonderful place to meet other westerners. AA is close enough to AD and D to go for day trips. AD 100 mins, D 75 mins.


If you don't live in the UAE why does your location say Al Ain and UAE?


----------

